# Any 3D shoots this weekend????



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

any 3d shoots this weekend


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Not a 3d but Tomahawk is having their Alaska Wilderness shoot this wknd in Temperance off Erie Rd.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

There is a shoot at Tuscola Archers this weekend.....:coolgleam

http://www.tuscolacountyarchers.net/


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Here is a link for a list of most 3-D shoots http://www.3dshoots.com I know I use it when looking for a 3-D shoot.


----------



## huntoholic (Jan 15, 2008)

I seen oakland county sportsman club is having a 3d


----------

